# Spanish Leaderboard 13/14 season+Big dog board.



## Slide

My money is on carnster, although he may get sidetracked if you know hoo turns up.


----------



## Imax

I guess I should be down for a -1 then.

I dropped a good size Spanish right at the kayak this morning. Was rather annoyed as it would have been my first.

Are you still thinking of a Sunshine Reef trip tomorrow Salti? I'm thinking about another trip tomorrow from middle groin so I might see you there.


----------



## dru

Insolent tourists are legitimate catch for the PB list. Club and gaff next time.


----------



## Zed

I find this thread elitist, insular and cilquey.

¡Órale!


----------



## Junglefisher

Lazybugger said:


> I would be interested but already commited to taking a new guy to brays on Sat.
> 
> To diverge the topic a little. On the spanish I took home I filleted but if i am lucky enough to get a bigger one I'd like to do cutlets. Ido gave me the tail part of a large one a year ago and getting the knife through the spine was a mongrel. Anyone got tips on best way to cutlet, knife to use etc?


Go between the vertebrae. Might need to fiddle the cut a bit but it's how I've always done it.


----------



## carnster

salticrak said:


> So, it seems the girls down south have come to the party all shy and pretty,but they are on the board. I will now name and shame those who should really lift their game, put on a bit of lippie and step up to the plate'.
> Rodpac - there's dough riding on this.
> cj$#%&fisher- is there any hope?
> BIGKEV-make Ethan proud you his daddy.
> Killer-by name but not by nature
> Couta101-douigie how is the fever?
> isobar-use bait.
> indiedog- stinking canoeist
> nad97- for the love of god man.
> Dennis-the honeymoon period is over
> kayone- FFS catch a flaming fish.
> Beekeeper- is he still alive?


You are a funny guy Salti.


----------



## carnster

salticrak said:


> Ilove taking the piss and the piss been taken out of me mate,life's too short to take it seriously.


I agree mate, you have gotta have a light joke around, my moto is :
Don't take yourself too seriously, life is too short.
and also: I will fish while i'm alive and i'll sleep when i'm dead.


----------



## carnster

rodpac said:


> Yep a few guys did well today from up and down the coast. Too good!
> 
> Salti I'm pretty sure it was Nick that took that bet in the end
> 
> I couldn't go out today but I am going to try and bring it home tomorrow&#8230; last chances ;-)


The weather looks crap Rod, i hope the wind backs off a little in the morn for you.


----------



## dru

CAV said:


> Junglefisher said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lazybugger said:
> 
> 
> 
> I would be interested but already commited to taking a new guy to brays on Sat.
> 
> To diverge the topic a little. On the spanish I took home I filleted but if i am lucky enough to get a bigger one I'd like to do cutlets. Ido gave me the tail part of a large one a year ago and getting the knife through the spine was a mongrel. Anyone got tips on best way to cutlet, knife to use etc?
> 
> 
> 
> Go between the vertebrae. Might need to fiddle the cut a bit but it's how I've always done it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> x2, and use a big kitchen knife with some weight behind it and its a piece of piss
Click to expand...

Big knife through and around the bone. Then place a cleaver in the spot and what it with the back of your hand. It's what a cleaver is for.


----------



## Guest

rodpac said:


> Yep a few guys did well today from up and down the coast. Too good!
> 
> Salti I'm pretty sure it was Nick that took that bet in the end
> 
> I couldn't go out today but I am going to try and bring it home tomorrow&#8230; last chances ;-)


Bet what bet


----------



## Guest

Show me


----------



## carnster

How did u go salti? I didn't bother, waters back down to 20deg here and dirty brown. Cmon the southerlies. Merry xmas a to all, may your rods bend often! Looks like Nad97 owes you $50, i reckon he should go double or nothin till new years - The Hot Rod will produce soon.


----------



## carnster

salticrak said:


> Carnster the water is say 25 up here but no bait and only one hit, check out http://akff.net/forum/viewtopic.php?f=17&t=64460
> 
> Bloody nad97, yeah I look for to getting some of his wad.


And some of his cash as well.... ;-)


----------



## paulo

carnster said:


> salticrak said:
> 
> 
> 
> Carnster the water is say 25 up here but no bait and only one hit, check out http://akff.net/forum/viewtopic.php?f=17&t=64460
> 
> Bloody nad97, yeah I look for to getting some of his wad.
> 
> 
> 
> And some of his cash as well.... ;-)
Click to expand...

. 
:shock: :lol:


----------



## Minny

Hi Saltycrak
re. tuna
are you able to give me a call on
0458545440
Please
Minny (Milton)


----------



## Safa

Palmy boys going take that leader board and smoke it big time.........................


----------



## Guest

Leader board hey , You boys better get ready to sharpen yer pencils ,,,


----------



## Guest

Hey Boy's , I hear a little whisper that Quasimodo has been ringing the bell again


----------



## Couta101

How big did Daves go? Mine is surely up there with the biggest too!!


----------



## Couta101

salticrak said:


> 1350 yours was smaller dougie, piss off.


Hey PRECIOUS, calm down! Did REDTUBE not work last night! Do you feel a little pent up this am???????

Mine wasnt that much smaller, it went 1285....

And be nice if you want a gift other than rotten slimies on the 27th!


----------



## Zed

salticrak said:


> yours was smaller dougie, piss off.


Takes a certain type of man to impress salti.


----------



## carnster

salticrak said:


> If i may be so bold as to suggest, the largest Spanish this season is sprockets. The quality is up here even though the sheer weight of numbers is with the glitter strip girls.


Most of our Spanish here have been 1 to 1.2m, but the big ones will come to Palmy later in the season, although Adam landed a 140cm spanish from his poly yak on Mon at Palmy.


----------



## carnster

You are my pick 4 the comp Salti. ;-) Bakers dozen on the way!


----------



## kayakone

Salti catches tadpoles, occasionally. But before you bite you frustated Boet, _I_ don't catch anything. :lol:

He can only improve...........


----------



## Safa

carnster said:


> You are my pick 4 the comp Salti. ;-) Bakers dozen on the way!


Bwahahaha great one Carnie ,Salti schooled at his own school or shall I say nursery school ;-)


----------



## BIGKEV

Why you not add me to the board salti? You still don't believe me?


----------



## carnster

BIGKEV said:


> Why you not add me to the board salti? You still don't believe me?


Well Slati has added the fish, but he also threw in a bit of a dig for good measure. I personally would be happy to catch a span like that any day.


----------



## carnster

salticrak said:


> there will be weeping and gnashing of teeth from down south.sackcloth will be worn by the glitter strip girls. the wailing will be too much to bare.Blokes will give up kayak fishing and take up lawn bowls.


Give up kayak fishing..... Never ever ever.....


----------



## BIGKEV

carnster said:


> BIGKEV said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why you not add me to the board salti? You still don't believe me?
> 
> 
> 
> Well Slati has added the fish, but he also threw in a bit of a dig for good measure. I personally would be happy to catch a span like that any day.
Click to expand...

He's a funny bugger.....

Neglects to mention one of his that needed a 'stretch', come to think of it, we never did see a full photo of it against a ruler?


----------



## BIGKEV

Lazybugger said:


> Not that I should talk, he is including 2 in my count that were sub 75. I wouldn't mind if he removed them but obviously he doesn't want to apply that same logic to his own inflated account.


Well if that's the case, put me down for two because I got an undersized one at Yaroomba a couple of weeks back. http://akff.net/forum/viewtopic.php?f=17&t=64670&p=688837&hilit=yaroomba#p688837


----------



## kayakone

Rod catches so many these days he has to release them. :shock:


----------



## Stealthfisha

Salti can you put me down for my tally count please?

I believe my count thus far is "0"
thanks mate

Yes im still a pussy


----------



## kayakone

salticrak said:


> Surely Sir, such a gentle request can only be answered in the affirmative.
> 
> Dear Mr stealthfisha may i remind you that your current status as a much maligned female feline can be remedied.How you may ask?
> An excursion to the Adder Rock competition will put hairs on that waxed chest again.


Where are the big spanairds you forecast this morning Salti?

Tick, tick, tick, tick.......................


----------



## carnster

kayakone said:


> Rod catches so many these days he has to release them. :shock:


That's why Rod is the Favourite.


----------



## Stealthfisha

hahahahahaah
love it
good work salti


----------



## kayakone

You should have gone to Noosa Salti/LB.


----------



## carnster

CAV said:


> carnster said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kayakone said:
> 
> 
> 
> Rod catches so many these days he has to release them. :shock:
> 
> 
> 
> That's why Rod is the Favourite.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And yet LB won the last one
Click to expand...

On past comp form you would have to rate LB, YD and Nico (dark horse). Either way there will be some jovial ribbing me thinks.
If the Ant fires he will probably release his bag limit of spots and spanish, not sure how it works if fish are not kept.


----------



## DennisT

Dont forget about the coffs boys ! Hopefully they bring Mojo with them


----------



## carnster

I hope the boys from North and South bring their quantas HLP's and Scorpions.


----------



## kayakone

DennisT said:


> Dont forget about the coffs boys ! Hopefully they bring Mojo with them


Hell, those spaniards look good. And the Mexican? He's pretty handsome too.


----------



## carnster

Couldn't resist a quick paddle this morn with Ant and Brodie, we all landed a small but legal Spanish each. That was enough so we came in. Was a couple of livies around and they did the trick in the cold water. So that's no 14 for me salti and 10 for the Ant. 13 wasn't so unlucky 4 me either.


----------



## MrX

Add another Mexican to bottom of your list Salty.


----------



## brolans

Hey salti can you put me down on the list.... First of many I'm hoping =)


----------



## Guest

Went for a paddle with carnster and member finatic this arv ,

I lost one one , two minutes later I could hear Quasimoto ringing his bell in the distance , (thats what im talken about Baby)

And he's into a double hook up

Just before dark finatic nails one

and I paddle in last , after dark , get smashed cart wheel the kayak and no fish

Took a couple of pic's of these other two gloaters (16 Spanish for carnster now )

Well done boys nice catch

Cheers


----------



## carnster

Thanks 4 the pics Mick, i was pretty confident this arve and it was a top sesh and really no matter what happens 2moro morn, i am a happy boy and quite content. Congrats Dave on your first yak spanish. The weather is terrible after 2moro morn so glad i made the most of the good weather, even if the water was a bit cold. Best thing was having the reef 2 ourselves, you know i hate the crowds. Good luck to all 4 the comp, might be a some big spanish landed. Watch out 4 the boats they will troll past over your fish when they see you on, hopefully no one gets cut off on the winning fish.


----------



## carnster

Hit no 17 with the pup this morn 8)


----------



## kayakone

carnster said:


> Hit no 17 with the pup this morn 8)


Skite.

I noticed that you turned off the fish for the visitors, though BIGKEV'S spotty was a good deal bigger than your Spaniard. Kev should get two scores for that one. :lol:


----------



## carnster

kayakone said:


> carnster said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hit no 17 with the pup this morn 8)
> 
> 
> 
> Skite.
> 
> I noticed that you turned off the fish for the visitors, though BIGKEV'S spotty was a good deal bigger than your Spaniard. Kev should get two scores for that one. :lol:
Click to expand...

Yeah was a good spot, he did well.


----------



## Beekeeper

Hey Salti... put me down for a big fat zero on the Spaniards... they gotta come to Scarby for me to catch 'em.

Been reading back through this thread... I haven't karked it yet... still kickin'!  Been catchin' snapper, jew, grunter, flatties and the odd tailor... but nooooooooo Spanish Macs!

Jimbo


----------



## BIGKEV

carnster said:


> kayakone said:
> 
> 
> 
> I noticed that you turned off the fish for the visitors, though BIGKEV'S spotty was a good deal bigger than your Spaniard. Kev should get two scores for that one. :lol:
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah was a good spot, he did well.
Click to expand...

I got lucky today.....


----------



## carnster

BIGKEV said:


> carnster said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kayakone said:
> 
> 
> 
> I noticed that you turned off the fish for the visitors, though BIGKEV'S spotty was a good deal bigger than your Spaniard. Kev should get two scores for that one. :lol:
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah was a good spot, he did well.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I got lucky today.....
Click to expand...

Pure Skill mate, your too modest! I hope you claimed it, with a TWITAB or equivalent!


----------



## carnster

cjbfisher said:


> salticrak said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's getting like a nasty rash on here everyone has got one.
> 
> 
> 
> Not everyone.
Click to expand...

Yeah mate it was pretty quiet out there this morn. Unfortunately that is palmy, on one day off the next.
But it was really gr8 to c so many make the effort to come along. The highlight 4 me was having a laugh at the surf spills coming back in, classic! :lol: I am glad i made it in without getting toppled, phew. Not that there is anything wrong with falling off, cause we all do. But it is still funny, i reckon. Big congrats 2 akff pinup Brodie (pulled out the last minute livey - good form) , Kev (makes a big yak look small) and HotRod (the favourite). Did anyone see that tiny boat out there? :shock:


----------



## kayakone

Could you please make exceptions for the elderly Salti?

Maybe 14 cm?

WOOF!


----------



## carnster

Women will love u and men will wanna be u. A 140cm spanish will be tough, but a hoo should be easier. ;-)


----------



## carnster

salticrak said:


> Alright ladies, I have had a talk to management of the leader board. we will continue to note spanish captures for sure. But now a rarefied BIG DOG Leader board will step this thing up to a new level.
> 
> What is this you may ask with a bit of a tremble in yer voice? Well,sweetcheeks for the first time in the history of yak fishing there will be a two species board. Aaahh', yes the noble Acanthocybium solandri will be included.
> 
> Hoos of any legal size will be added to the board. Spanish on the other hand will have to start at a minimum of 140 cm.
> 
> If your name appears on this leader board, you will be classed as a BIG DOG amongst your peers.Secretly they will want to be you, they will despise,they will love you. Your name will be mentioned in hushed tones.
> Submissions start from this very auspicious date.No exceptions,no prisoners.


Something tells me that you were involved in some latte sipping yesterday after the comp. 8)


----------



## Guest

Nah it was f*ck the latte's it's time for a beer


----------



## brolans

I don't think anyone has a chance of catching the king carnster, but I am going to try and pip him in the Big dog board :lol:


----------



## brolans

Thats good news! Its going to be hard to crack a 140cm spano.... so hoo's it is


----------



## DennisT

Hey Salti,

Paul did not measure this one, but did weigh it. It went just over 15 kilos, which is bigger than his one last week ( 13 Kg's at 138 cm), so I am go on a limb and suggest that he be added to the Big Dog List - as I reckon this one has done it. Your call though - You're El Jefe


----------



## carnster

yaqdoq said:


> Thought I'd supply the facts about that Mackerel -
> 16.25kg / 35.5lb As near as my scales will tell . This is for a bled and gutted fish !
> I do believe the contenders for the big boy board have to be on a brag mat !( unless you do weight / length ) Mine was not measured for length as I was not aware of any other list.
> Our (Coffs area ) early season Macks are all skinny from dodging your hooks and will proceed to fatten up over the next 3 months , so bigger fish will be caught
> Will make a measuring stick for future ;-)
> Ta


Top fish Paul congrats.


----------



## killer

I'd just be happy to catch one FFS, even if it was only 30cm long. :twisted:


----------



## brolans

4 for me now


----------



## carnster

No. 20 for me. ;-)


----------



## brolans

salticrak said:


> brolans said:
> 
> 
> 
> 4 for me now
> 
> 
> 
> Watch it.
Click to expand...

Haha&#8230; :lol: Im only 1 away from you now ;-)


----------



## Safa

I have not had as much time on the water of late due to work but yesterday arvo went out in windy condition 
Got a few with the biggest 1.10 cm 
There were also yellowfin around but didn't chase them as I had to pack my rods away after a 2 hour session and bagging out


----------



## kayakone

Lazybugger said:


> Palmy on fire early this morning. 2 for me and 2 dropped. Expect more carnage to come on the board.


BASTARD!


----------



## Guest

Bagout for me , got the 3rd while was talking to Lazy


----------



## Guest

Must admit salti , I do look a bit like the bloke off Wolf Creek

By the looks of it , I think his mackeral were all undersize , and now someone's going to pay for it


----------



## carnster

salticrak said:


> oh and another thing, lift yer games ladies, this here is a Spanish Leader board with a big dog board. Enough of these 1m ninos hey. get to it.The stinking spotties down there last year were bosses compared to these skinny spanish FFS.
> 
> You bloody palmy cowboys go wide for glory.


The small spanish are def on big time Salti. I tried to avoid them by going way out wide 4 glory and by using a big bonito and a big slimey. It was gr8 2 get away from the crowds of boats but no luck, when i returned to palmy everyone had already bagged out. I still found a small 92cm spanish on the big bait for dinner, Brolans caught a bigger one on a pillie. Got cut off by a boat and had to re- rig; i would rather b out there when it's crap weather and no one else is around. Still nice eating and they fit into my fridge so can't complain. Might have to try cook island or further south for a bigger spanish or i'll just keep persevering at palmy. Hopefully No 25 will b a big one. Pic of yesterdays quickie as well.


----------



## brolans

6 now salti!

Got a nice 115cm spano this morn and a smaller model aswell


----------



## JonoSS

Here's a better picture of Kingcobe's, because he doesn't look scary in this photo. 

Plus it has my 2 macs. The Spaniard isn't big, but it was my first of the striped variety from a kayak, so I'm stoked.

A big thank you to Nicko for the loan of the orange weapon!

Good to meet you guys that I hadn't met before.

Jono.


----------



## Bigdyl

Finally got to wet a line about 10am, nice to be one the board


----------



## BIGKEV

Well done mate, I was out in a stink boat today and saw you hooked up just in front of the bait reef, thought it was something decent as you looked to be getting a bit of a ride. You didn't miss much with your late start, I reckon I saw less than 3 fish landed all day and we were out well before sunrise. Most were reduced to chasing schools of miniature mac tuna in a desperate attempt to connect to a fish. Reports have been very thin, despite the large number of Yakkers I recognised out there today. These guys are worse than the yokels at my local club crowing about their winnings on the horses or pokies, strangely enough you never hear from them when they don't win....


----------



## kayakone

Gary (Threadfin5) got two Spanish, and one was a fairly good one. The rest................


----------



## Bigdyl

BIGKEV said:


> Well done mate, I was out in a stink boat today and saw you hooked up just in front of the bait reef, thought it was something decent as you looked to be getting a bit of a ride. You didn't miss much with your late start, I reckon I saw less than 3 fish landed all day and we were out well before sunrise. Most were reduced to chasing schools of miniature mac tuna in a desperate attempt to connect to a fish. Reports have been very thin, despite the large number of Yakkers I recognised out there today. These guys are worse than the yokels at my local club crowing about their winnings on the horses or pokies, strangely enough you never hear from them when they don't win....


 thanks mate, yeah I was surprised how close to shore I was to hook up, I hadn't even really gone past the bait reef yet.The bust ups out there were incredible, there were so many but couldn't get a taker on the metals.


----------



## BIGKEV

Bigdyl said:


> The bust ups out there were incredible, there were so many but couldn't get a taker on the metals.


They were small but voracious mac tuna around a foot long, good bait size but very hard to tempt even on 10g slugs. I foul hooked a longtom in amongst one bust up too, it was about a foot long too, Ethan scored a mutton bird, bastard bit me numerous times whilst I tried to free it. Should have just wrung it's bloody neck and been done with it....


----------



## BIGKEV

salticrak said:


> Any catfish big fella. Woolworths had lovely gar, bought some for trolling.Checkout chick asked me if i had a rewards card, told her no but i hope to speak spanish soon. She looked at me smiled vacantly and said i should have nice day.


 Send me your phone number princess, I'll send you fish pictures from CAV and I at Yaroomba while you eek away a living.


----------



## Paulos

BIGKEV said:


> Well done mate, I was out in a stink boat today and saw you hooked up just in front of the bait reef, thought it was something decent as you looked to be getting a bit of a ride. You didn't miss much with your late start, I reckon I saw less than 3 fish landed all day and we were out well before sunrise. Most were reduced to chasing schools of miniature mac tuna in a desperate attempt to connect to a fish. Reports have been very thin, despite the large number of Yakkers I recognised out there today. These guys are worse than the yokels at my local club crowing about their winnings on the horses or pokies, strangely enough you never hear from them when they don't win....


I'll bite Kev. Did three trips on the weekend. Late arvo Saturday at Kingy and out to the pinnacle.. not a touch. Two good hits and a bite off yesterday morning at palmy. Had a spot follow my bait right to the yak but not take it. Frustrated with two donuts and with no wind I decided to do Fidos late yesterday arvo. Bad move with tired arms already, the current was raging and I snagged both rigs on a ledge that went from 12mtrs to 6m. Then had a massive slog against the current back in, not a touch. I'm over it for now. Arms are fuct and have no mojo.


----------



## gbc

A bloke over on Ausfish is reporting ciguatera from a 10 k.g. model at Palmy on Saturday morning. Dropped his family and neighbours but he didn't eat any? Anyway, just a heads up.


----------



## scoman

rodpac said:


> You forgot to add 2 to my tally Salti
> 
> I went for glory today with liveys and big baits but only managed spots...


A spot would be a trophy for me.......

Picture framed and straight to the pool room!!


----------



## carnster

Bigdyl said:


> Finally got to wet a line about 10am, nice to be one the board


Nice move Dyl, congrats mate.


----------



## carnster

BIGKEV said:


> Well done mate, I was out in a stink boat today and saw you hooked up just in front of the bait reef, thought it was something decent as you looked to be getting a bit of a ride. You didn't miss much with your late start, I reckon I saw less than 3 fish landed all day and we were out well before sunrise. Most were reduced to chasing schools of miniature mac tuna in a desperate attempt to connect to a fish. Reports have been very thin, despite the large number of Yakkers I recognised out there today. These guys are worse than the yokels at my local club crowing about their winnings on the horses or pokies, strangely enough you never hear from them when they don't win....


What's all this then, spies at palmy  and as 4 donuts, what donuts :roll: . I have selective memory and 4get the donuts very soon after they happen, generally with the next trip, when the fish r on again. It is a good way to avoid BLS, which we have all experienced and is not fun at all. Besides donuts have a silver lining - no filleting. Surely people would rather hear about the fun times anyway, but there was plenty of posts from me about the poor mackeral season L8 last year, bit boring really though when u compare it 2 the mackeral fever action atm.


----------



## dazza11

Could you put me down for 4 Spanish thanks Salti , 1 I let go as I had my bag limit on Saturday - if that counts. 
Bigdyl , congrats on the Spanish ,i haven't yet cracked the metre one yet, well-done!!
cheers Darren


----------



## carnster

dazza11 said:


> Could you put me down for 4 Spanish thanks Salti , 1 I let go as I had my bag limit on Saturday - if that counts.
> Bigdyl , congrats on the Spanish ,i haven't yet cracked the metre one yet, well-done!!
> cheers Darren


Gr8 action shot dazza i saw that in person.


----------



## Safa

dazza11 said:


> Could you put me down for 4 Spanish thanks Salti , 1 I let go as I had my bag limit on Saturday - if that counts.
> Bigdyl , congrats on the Spanish ,i haven't yet cracked the metre one yet, well-done!!
> cheers Darren[/quote
> Well done Dazza ,should reverse it in the video a few times .....would be agood laugh it jumping into your hand :lol:


----------



## BIGKEV

carnster said:


> What's all this then, spies at palmy  and as 4 donuts, what donuts :roll: . I have selective memory and 4get the donuts very soon after they happen, generally with the next trip, when the fish r on again. It is a good way to avoid BLS, which we have all experienced and is not fun at all. Besides donuts have a silver lining - no filleting. Surely people would rather hear about the fun times anyway, but there was plenty of posts from me about the poor mackeral season L8 last year, bit boring really though when u compare it 2 the mackeral fever action atm.


Yep suckered into doing the boat thing again by a mate who has been following a Facebook page that has been reporting lots of fish at palmy. It got him so worked up that he badgered me to take him to palmy for his first ever trip down there, used taking my son out with us as bait. When I found the Facebook page I recognised some of the photos and stories that get posted and caused him to want palmy so bad.


----------



## BIGKEV

It's got nothing to do with any reports on our forum, I still see no need for the 'hidden section'. This was Facebook well before it was posted to our pages. Check out the date stamps on the photos.


----------



## carnster

BIGKEV said:


> It's got nothing to do with any reports on our forum, I still see no need for the 'hidden section'. This was Facebook well before it was posted to our pages. Check out the date stamps on the photos.


This guy has been working at the house being built right next to our launch site and has been watching us come in and one day he took a pic of the fish on my yak. Can't do much about that, I am not even on Facebook.


----------



## dazza11

salticrak said:


> So, dazza is it four plus one or four? CAV and BIGKEV donutted up at Yarromba yesterday on the spanish, it seems those two jokers are buying a bakery together. In fairness they said the water was green.


Thanks Salti , a total of 4 thanks Darren.


----------



## brolans

Cmon Salti&#8230;. haven't seen a fish from you for a while?? :lol:


----------



## brolans

Here is a quick vid of the 115cm spanish&#8230; the charter boat hooked up as he went past but lost it, I think he excited the fish for me :lol:


----------



## brolans

Here is a quick vid of the 115cm spanish I caught saturaday&#8230;. think the charter boats high speed trolling excited the spanish for me :lol:


----------



## carnster

brolans said:


> Here is a quick vid of the 115cm spanish I caught saturaday&#8230;. think the charter boats high speed trolling excited the spanish for me :lol:


Yeah top stuff brodie.


----------



## BIGKEV

carnster said:


> BIGKEV said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's got nothing to do with any reports on our forum, I still see no need for the 'hidden section'. This was Facebook well before it was posted to our pages. Check out the date stamps on the photos.
> 
> 
> 
> This guy has been working at the house being built right next to our launch site and has been watching us come in and one day he took a pic of the fish on my yak. Can't do much about that, I am not even on Facebook.
Click to expand...

Well, he's using your images for commercial purposes as he is using his facebook site as a tool to sell his custom rods and build his brand. All of these FB fishing sites seem the same, ultimately geared toward getting sponsors to send them fishing gear or sell or build a reputation for their own products, good luck to them I suppose. I've actually deleted a few friends that have been using FB as a business tool to push there wares, it shits me somewhat.

Anyway, I came across them when I finished work at about 3pm Saturday arvo and went to my local footy club for a beer with a few mates who were having a punt. On arrival I was instantly accosted by one of my mates showing me all these images on his phone, jabbering on about fishing Palmy when he has never had any desire to travel that far before. I recognised the plastic fantastic straight away, so had a further look through this page, then noticed the same pictures pop up here later on. This FB page has around 1200-1300 likes and growing by the day, they fish and promote areas they fish and it seems their followers.....well.....follow :?

I wanted to take the yak out on Sunday, but the guy that showed me the pictures is a good mate of mine, and he was desperate to fish at Palmy after seeing the FB page, so in the end I agreed. Not sure how keen he is to do it again though after crossing that bar down there, it is a nightmare, glad the swell was small.

The more I think about the more I see that Rod is right, this is a first hand classic example of the power of modern media, but not necessarily a reflection on the pages of AKFF though. Facebook reaches a much wider audience, both directly through the sites followers and indirectly through their friends within FB who can see what they are liking and also as noted above, via real life, face to face conversations that were created as a result of this post and images.

Keep the posts coming to us Chris and other coasties fishing daily, we all like to think of you as our own and that you would never dream of sharing your fishing exploits with any of those other interweb hussies. Us Brisbanites just don't have the fishing on our doorstep like you guys, so for us to make the drive, we like to know that it will be worth the effort. I tried heading up the coast with a similar drive time without the intel, but the water was green and devoid of activity. Palmy was a beautiful cobalt blue the other day and despite the boat traffic there were still plenty of bait schools being harassed by smaller pelagics, just seemed the big boys laid low for a day or so.


----------



## carnster

Yeah the modern media certainly can bring the crowds Kev. Palmy often goes quiet when the masses come, which is probably a good thing in a way. I wonder how many of the guys that were out on Sun will come back versus the ones that were there 4 the slaughter on sat. Normally the bar deters some but atm the conditions r so good and easy. I guess we r really blessed that we can fish mid week at this time of the year. I often get asked to go on boats but now i just can't leave the yak. Putting the billy lid onto a mackerel is a good draw card and it's a shame that things didn't go 2 plan.


----------



## Couta101

> Well, he's using your images for commercial purposes as he is using his facebook site as a tool to sell his custom rods and build his brand


Just had a look at his rods.....shit is all I can say, custom my arse, anyone can glue premade shit together and put guides on in probably the wrong place, Oh well, if it makes him feel good...............


----------



## Safa

BIGKEV said:


> carnster said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BIGKEV said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's got nothing to do with any reports on our forum, I still see no need for the 'hidden section'. This was Facebook well before it was posted to our pages. Check out the date stamps on the photos.
> 
> 
> 
> This guy has been working at the house being built right next to our launch site and has been watching us come in and one day he took a pic of the fish on my yak. Can't do much about that, I am not even on Facebook.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well, he's using your images for commercial purposes as he is using his facebook site as a tool to sell his custom rods and build his brand. All of these FB fishing sites seem the same, ultimately geared toward getting sponsors to send them fishing gear or sell or build a reputation for their own products, good luck to them I suppose. I've actually deleted a few friends that have been using FB as a business tool to push there wares, it shits me somewhat.
> 
> Anyway, I came across them when I finished work at about 3pm Saturday arvo and went to my local footy club for a beer with a few mates who were having a punt. On arrival I was instantly accosted by one of my mates showing me all these images on his phone, jabbering on about fishing Palmy when he has never had any desire to travel that far before. I recognised the plastic fantastic straight away, so had a further look through this page, then noticed the same pictures pop up here later on. This FB page has around 1200-1300 likes and growing by the day, they fish and promote areas they fish and it seems their followers.....well.....follow :?
> 
> I wanted to take the yak out on Sunday, but the guy that showed me the pictures is a good mate of mine, and he was desperate to fish at Palmy after seeing the FB page, so in the end I agreed. Not sure how keen he is to do it again though after crossing that bar down there, it is a nightmare, glad the swell was small.
> 
> The more I think about the more I see that Rod is right, this is a first hand classic example of the power of modern media, but not necessarily a reflection on the pages of AKFF though. Facebook reaches a much wider audience, both directly through the sites followers and indirectly through their friends within FB who can see what they are liking and also as noted above, via real life, face to face conversations that were created as a result of this post and images.
> 
> Keep the posts coming to us Chris and other coasties fishing daily, we all like to think of you as our own and that you would never dream of sharing your fishing exploits with any of those other interweb hussies. Us Brisbanites just don't have the fishing on our doorstep like you guys, so for us to make the drive, we like to know that it will be worth the effort. I tried heading up the coast with a similar drive time without the intel, but the water was green and devoid of activity. Palmy was a beautiful cobalt blue the other day and despite the boat traffic there were still plenty of bait schools being harassed by smaller pelagics, just seemed the big boys laid low for a day or so.
Click to expand...

Kev you onto it like a my Dachshound after a rat. Palmy is still firing ,i seen some spanish leaping out the water this morning about 8 in total all round me but did not hook up there ???? Had 2 two pulls this morning first light and lost both within 5 seconds(no cheeky comment Salti) im thinking they not smashing the baits as the water is really clear and they tentatively having a go ,Kev its going to be on this week for sure ive got a good source.......send me your email or ill just FB you the link


----------



## carnster

We luv u Roddy  :roll:


----------



## Zed

Your Honor I present exhibit A:








Catchin Spanish seems to be somewhere in AKFF roots. It would be a shame if the reports fell off.


----------



## Cuda

Hey folks, I just saw a status on FB about two cases of ciguatera poisoning from fish caught at Palm Beach and mernaid reef so be careful if you're eating any you catch. Of course you can't put too much faith in what you see on FB , but it pays to be safe!


----------



## brolans

Hey Salti, to make it a bit easier to find why don't you put the Big Dog Leaderboard in your first post?


----------



## dazza11

Congratts to Neville this morning whoooo landed a big dog Hoooo!! at palmy this morning .
measured 1.6 ,at a guess 30kg give or take a few.
Neville tells me he had the hooo on his wish list... what a way to tick that box , congrats ...great fish!!  
cheers ...Darren.


----------



## scater

Holy schnit! That is a horse.


----------



## carnster

Yeah TWYTAB!!!!!! Congrats Nev :shock: - Big dog

Daz the vid is private mate, can't watch it. Yeah nice vid, i was worried it was going 2 get dropped for a sec.
I always put a tail rope on the big ones just in case. The hoo's r the holy grail imho.


----------



## dazza11

I Think that's fixed it .


----------



## kayakone

Monster Neville. The Hooooooo, not you. 

You have achieved everyone else's dream.


----------



## nev

Official weight as per bathroom scales 24.4kg and 1.6 metres. Thanks Darren - I'd probably still be out there trying to boat the fish - definitely a 2 man job. I'll be carrying a tail rope from now on.


----------



## Safa

Hey Nev , congrats mate welcome to the "Club" ill be sending some dancing girls your way  Mate im not sure but you look familiar ......did you have a mild heart attack some years ago on the beach one afternoon,if so i drove your car home after the ambo took you to hospital "dennis the legend " was with me . 
If it was you ill be cancelling the dancing girls and sending them to mine


----------



## nev

Hi, Safa, I was always under the impression that Dennis drove my car/kayak home that day, couldn't tell from inside the ambo - many thanks for that (Mar 4, 2011) - luckily no damage to heart, car/kayak. Dancing girls welcome here anytime. Thanks again.


----------



## ant

Nice one for the memories Nev  
Cheers
Ant


----------



## Bigdyl

Great fish mate, what a great feeling to land that beast!! Well done to Dazza as well to lend a hand


----------



## Safa

Safa said:


> Hey Nev , congrats mate welcome to the "Club" ill be sending some dancing girls your way  Mate im not sure but you look familiar ......did you have a mild heart attack some years ago on the beach one afternoon,if so i drove your car home after the ambo took you to hospital "dennis the legend " was with me .
> If it was you ill be cancelling the dancing girls and sending them to mine


Yip Nev you correct ,I followed Dennis in my car to yours and drove him back to his pushie at Palmy ,your memory is better than mine :lol: ,anyway glad you back on the water and the girls will be at 4/30 am tomorrow.


----------



## Paulos

A few more this morning. Plenty of hits, if I had the time i reckon i could have got a few more. Tally is up to 5 with one more being under size so not really counted.


----------



## paulo

Oh Yeh! Thats a fish Nev. Well done.


----------



## scater

One for me please salti


----------



## carnster

Went 4 quick paddle this evening with Daz and we both came home with a spanish. His went 114cm. Nice one m8, congrats.
The swell was tricky with no gaps and a terrible sucky sand bank, but we both made it in safely right on dark.


----------



## dazza11

yeeeebabey!! 



Picked the gap and got through the surf clean , nailed a reasonable Spanish , then surfed the evo in just on dark .
A great arvo on the water ....with the king!!  
I did have a bit of a challenge happening , one rod with the safa rig , the other with a rig I've had success with , today the safa rig wins!!
But tomorrow whoooo knows  
cheers Darren.


----------



## Paulos

Welldone chris. Looked almost glassy coming home yesterday arv. Bet it would have been on again this morn.


----------



## malhal

Be careful eating the big ones there have been 17 cases of ciguatera in Townsville this week. Possibly only the one-two fish from a couple of restaurants.

Cheers Mal


----------



## Guest

It seems when the bigger fish are out the Palmy girls just don't want to catch em

Don't speak too soon , ant and carnster got these two this morning

Got the phone call , and hoofed down for a few photo's

Now if you a good boy Salti , im sure they can freeze up a few fillet's and save them for you


----------



## Safa

KingCobe said:


> It seems when the bigger fish are out the Palmy girls just don't want to catch em
> 
> Don't speak too soon , ant and carnster got these two this morning
> 
> Got the phone call , and hoofed down for a few photo's
> 
> Now if you a good boy Salti , im sure they can freeze up a few fillet's and save them for you


Where were those caught KingCOBE


----------



## kayakone

salticrak said:


> I smell a rat.


A rat. You mean a Spaniard that would tip you off your yak. ;-)


----------



## carnster

Some people really know how to take a pic to make the fish look big. That's why u need a brag mat shot.


----------



## Guest

saFA can tell you , but then I will have to cut your tongue out "

Think was mexico , may be a photo shop


----------



## Safa

dazza11 said:


> yeeeebabey!!
> 
> 
> 
> Picked the gap and got through the surf clean , nailed a reasonable Spanish , then surfed the evo in just on dark .
> A great arvo on the water ....with the king!!
> I did have a bit of a challenge happening , one rod with the safa rig , the other with a rig I've had success with , today the safa rig wins!!
> But tomorrow whoooo knows
> cheers Darren.


 8) Dazza get some Pulsator rigs for big baits= big fish trust me


----------



## jbonez

Anybody see this 'bigdog'

boated off cairns last week I think.


----------



## kayakone

CIG KING.


----------



## carnster

salticrak said:


> so a four more Spaniards to the list. I have added sprockets to the big dog list,it went 1350.Any objections?
> CAV and I hope to get into some big dogs up D.I. in the next coupla days.


Looks big enough 2 me.


----------



## swabio

Can i get on your list.... with my solitary spanish ?


----------



## NickoCairns

Hello guys. Here's an article I wrote a few years ago that might help some of you. I don't go in the salt with my yak but if I did I'd use garfish on a rig like a head start trolling rig from the downrigger shop, best garfish rig I've ever found and I'd paddle slow with that sucker down about 9 metres, it would get chomped for sure! Happy hunting.

http://www.fishingtownsville.net/2011/0 ... f.html?m=1


----------



## NickoCairns

salticrak said:


> thnx Nicko for the handy link. I will give that rig a go for sure.
> 
> Here's a plug for Andy at Caloundra tackleworld. I have bought all my slimies from this joker.Actually durans monster was caught on one of Andy's slimies.He is a knowledgeable fisho,loves talking rigs,makes them up himself and for an Aussie he is a top bloke.Tell him salti sent you. He has a keen ear to the ground as to what is going on locally.I have a gar rig made by him that i will put a pic up on here later.


Cheers Salti


----------



## alangoggin

I'm up to 5 for the year salti, please add my last four when you can mate


----------



## alangoggin

Good luck!


----------



## DennisT

Nice Hoo Rod. Well done mate


----------



## BIGKEV

That's an awesome photo Rod


----------



## Zed

Damn rod thats bea-hootiful!
Congrats. Envy is strong w this one.


----------



## redgreg

Nice catch Rod ,good looking hoo


----------



## alangoggin

Cool pic

Cool fish

Awesome result!!


----------



## carnster

Gr8 2 c u all barred up Rod, congrats M8. No Lip balm required 2day. Awesome Pic.


----------



## Couta101

I reckon Duran needs even more points for his spano. Anyone see his tv appearance on Chanel 7? Paul Burt's fishing report mentioned Duran and his monster off a kayak!

Nice one knobbie!


----------



## brolans

another 4 for me salti&#8230;. =)


----------



## scater

Did you take down my Grey Pumbaa? Can I have my Spanish up instead?


----------



## redgreg

salti you said you have gone to mono 20lb to the wire or leader
greg


----------



## jbonez

What time of the year do the spanos start to show up? Keen as for some retribution.


----------



## Zed

Might as well let it ride and change the title. Another week or so and Im sure carster will find one.


----------



## scater

I'll run it, seeings as I'm landbased for a couple of months yet.


----------

